# Filters Are Good?



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

i am sorry my engkish is sux i am from isreal so sorry.hi i have 6 reb belly p baby my tank is 200 liter water i have an in tank filter and a outside filter 900 litr an hour and i do 10% water chnages once a week becuse it is a 1 mounth tank can some one help me and tell me if tose filetrs are good??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What are the dimensions on your tank (LxWxH)? By my calculations, 200 liters = 53 gallons. That size of tank is fine for juvenile reds, but will not be big enough in the next 6 months to a year as they reach adult size.

In tank filters are fine for mechanical filtration, but most members would prefer a Hang on the Back filter. That looks like a Fluval 2 or 3 and would be about right for a tank that size. I would be sure to clean those sponges out every time you do a water change to get a feel for how dirty they get. The canister also looks similar to a Fluval 205 or 305 (liters per hour and gallons per hour are slightly less than a 305). Combined, those 2 filters would be okay for your tank and bioload as long as you stick with your weekly water changes. Most members (myself included) usually overfilter their tank since piranhas can be so messy.

Take a look around and feel free to ask away, we have a lot of experienced members that will give you some great advice!


----------



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

ty very much mate .









onther qustion for u mate sory to boder you but i realy need to know how much % i need to change every water change i make evry week 10% 25%?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Got any pics of your fish???


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

duduml said:


> ty very much mate .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anywhere from 10-25% depending on your water quality. I usually go with 20-25%.


----------



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

frist of all ty guys for the answers cool site will be here now on very active memer








this are the photos of my baby rbp


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

dudml, I think that filter say's "sera" on it if I am reading it correctly. they make quality products so I would say that is a good filter.


----------



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

yes mate it is sera german filtr good compeny


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Rbp's look good!!


----------



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

should i buy 1 more like the black small filter pohoto up the page? then i will have 3 filter


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

duduml said:


> should i buy 1 more like the black small filter pohoto up the page? then i will have 3 filter


It wouldn't hurt, but I would buy another one of the external canisters myself.


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Your fish look nice! But I agree with the other members I like the hang on the back filters as well and I have the same size tank. make sure the filter has a long tube, long enough to pass half of the tank at least so it can pick up the waste and all because they put out ALOT!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury duduml









Your Reds look nice and i agree you will need a bigger tank within a while... i also agree a Canister is your best bet if you plan to get an extra filter... personally i make 30-40% weekly water changes


----------

